# voor iemand uitlopen



## Plaki

Beste mensen, ik kom hier echt niet uit. Ik lees in een boek de zin "Later op de ochtend zag hij zijn zuster *voor hem uitlopen* en in een deuropening verdwijnen.". Betekend dit nou dat ze toevallig voor hem loopt of dat ze voor hem wegloopt? Of kan het beide. Betekend het dat ze sneller loopt dan hem, of niet, of kan het ook beide? Ik heb de term "voor iemand uitlopen" geprobeerd op te zoeken maar kan het nergens vinden, dus misschien weet 1 van jullie het.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Welkom op het forum.

Het betekent gewoon dat hij zijn zuster vóór zich (uit) ziet gaan; d.w.z. eerst gaat zijn zuster en daarachter gaat hij. (Ik gebruik opzettelijk "gaan" en niet "lopen" om alle verwarring weg te nemen: het heeft niets met "rennen" te maken).

Let wel een beetje op je spelling en grammatica:



> Beteken*t* dit nou...


----------



## Plaki

Peterdg said:


> Welkom op het forum.
> 
> Het betekent gewoon dat hij zijn zuster vóór zich (uit) ziet gaan; d.w.z. eerst gaat zijn zuster en daarachter gaat hij. (Ik gebruik opzettelijk "gaan" en niet "lopen" om alle verwarring weg te nemen: het heeft niets met "rennen" te maken).
> 
> Let wel een beetje op je spelling en grammatica:


Dankjewel voor de verduidelijking! Kan dit ook gebruik worden hij toevallig zijn zus voor zich ziet lopen (op straat bijvoorbeeld), of moet hij per se de intentie hebben haar te volgen?

(en ik zal vervolgens wel wat beter op mijn d's en t's letten )


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij hoeft er geen enkele intentie bij betrokken te zijn; het kan, maar het hoeft niet.


----------



## Plaki

Peterdg said:


> Volgens mij hoeft er geen enkele intentie bij betrokken te zijn; het kan, maar het hoeft niet.


Oké, duidelijk. Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Nog even een verduidelijking:

Indien het boek werkelijk zegt "Later op de ochtend zag hij zijn zuster voor * hem* uitlopen en in een deuropening verdwijnen.", dan slaat "hem" op een derde persoon, d.w.z. op iemand anders dan de zuster's broer. Anders had er "zich" moeten staan i.p.v. "hem". Het zou ook gewoon onzorgvuldig taalgebruik kunnen zijn.


----------



## Plaki

Peterdg said:


> Nog even een verduidelijking:
> 
> Indien het boek werkelijk zegt "Later op de ochtend zag hij zijn zuster voor * hem* uitlopen en in een deuropening verdwijnen.", dan slaat "hem" op een derde persoon, d.w.z. op iemand anders dan de zuster's broer. Anders had er "zich" moeten staan i.p.v. "hem". Het zou ook gewoon onzorgvuldig taalgebruik kunnen zijn.


Ik denk dat het een slordigheidje van het boek is. Er waren niet meer mensen aanwezig in die scène. Het verbaasd me ook niks, want ik heb in dat boek meerdere vertaalfouten en slordigheden gezien.


----------



## ThomasK

Plaki said:


> Ik denk dat het een slordigheidje van het boek is. Er waren niet meer mensen aanwezig in die scène. Het verbaasd me ook niks, want ik heb in dat boek meerdere vertaalfouten en slordigheden gezien.



Nog inzake fouten: volgens mij moet je de woorden anders splitsen, en dus schrijven 'voor hem uit (zien) lopen'. Ik geloof echt niet dat dit een vorm van 'uitlopen' is. 

Die *'voor zich uit*' is zo'n vaste uitdrukking (die je trouwens ook met 'kijken' kan combineren, 'staren', 'schuiven', ...), met een prep./ voorzetsel + N/ substantief + bijwoord/ partikel (ex-prep.?), denk ik. Het zou voor studenten Nederlands interessant zijn als er zo'n lijst voorhanden was. Ik vond er een met alle er-PREP + V - combinaties,en nu ook nog de ANS-verwijzing naar die uitdrukking en andere. De lijst lijkt mij trouwens behoorlijk volledig... 

 of dynamiek suggereert...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Nog inzake fouten: volgens mij moet je de woorden anders splitsen, en dus schrijven 'voor hem uit (zien) lopen'. Ik geloof echt niet dat dit een vorm van 'uitlopen' is.
> 
> Die *'voor zich uit*' is zo'n vaste uitdrukking (die je trouwens ook met 'kijken' kan combineren, 'staren', 'schuiven', ...), met een prep./ voorzetsel + N/ substantief + bijwoord/ partikel (ex-prep.?), denk ik. Het zou voor studenten Nederlands interessant zijn als er zo'n lijst voorhanden was. Ik vond er een met alle er-PREP + V - combinaties,en nu ook nog de ANS-verwijzing naar die uitdrukking en andere. De lijst lijkt mij trouwens behoorlijk volledig...
> 
> of dynamiek suggereert...


Thomas,

Wat heeft een student Nederlands nu in Gods naam aan zulke lijst? Denk je nu echt dat er ook maar iemand is die het in zijn hoofd zal halen om zoiets uit het hoofd te leren om te weten of ie het aan elkaar of van elkaar moet schrijven?

Voor de zoveelste maal: de Nederlandse spelling is een ramp en een schande.


----------



## ThomasK

Het laatste punt is niet het mijne, en het ging mij heus niet om de schrijfwijze van _er_-woorden. Het ging er mij eerder om dat veel uitdrukkingen met 'er' heel courant zijn, terwijl de meeste qua spelling heel voorspelbaar zijn (één woord), en dat het interessant kan zijn dat studenten met ambitie dankzij soortgelijke lijsten hun woordenschat kunnen verruimen...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Het laatste punt is niet het mijne, en het ging mij heus niet om de schrijfwijze van _er_-woorden. Het ging er mij eerder om dat veel uitdrukkingen met 'er' heel courant zijn, terwijl de meeste qua spelling heel voorspelbaar zijn (één woord), en dat het interessant kan zijn dat studenten met ambitie dankzij soortgelijke lijsten hun woordenschat kunnen verruimen...


Oei, zo had ik het niet begrepen (ik had het gelinked aan je opmerking over de schrijfwijze).

Maar  om even terug te komen op de spelling: in mijn vorige post heb ik "uit het hoofd te leren" geschreven terwijl ik eigenlijk "van buiten te leren" wou gebruiken (omdat ik juist daarvoor "het in zijn hoofd zal halen" had gebruikt en ik herhaling wou voorkomen). Ik heb daarvan afgezien omdat ik "begot" niet weet wat ik aan elkaar moet schrijven in "van buiten te leren" en het hier een talenforum is en ik probeer niets verkeerds te schrijven.

De Nederlandse spelling frustreert mij (waarschijnlijk) buiten proportie omdat ik helemaal geen moeite heb met Franse, Engelse, Duitse en Spaanse spelling. Misschien is mijn verstand te klein om de Nederlandse spelling te begrijpen.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, het is jammer als mensen zich wegens die spellingskwesties niet meer durven uiten. De spellngshervorming heeft zeker het nadeel dat je ingeroeste gewoontes moet herzien en meer kunt twijfelen. Maar de kwesties hier werden niet behandeld bij de spellingshervorming. Grotendeels gaat het om een soort logica, vind ik.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Nog inzake fouten: volgens mij moet je de woorden anders splitsen, en dus schrijven 'voor hem uit (zien) lopen'. Ik geloof echt niet dat dit een vorm van 'uitlopen' is.
> 
> Die *'voor zich uit*' is zo'n vaste uitdrukking (die je trouwens ook met 'kijken' kan combineren, 'staren', 'schuiven', ...), met een prep./ voorzetsel + N/ substantief + bijwoord/ partikel (ex-prep.?), denk ik. Het zou voor studenten Nederlands interessant zijn als er zo'n lijst voorhanden was. Ik vond er een met alle er-PREP + V - combinaties,en nu ook nog de ANS-verwijzing naar die uitdrukking en andere. De lijst lijkt mij trouwens behoorlijk volledig...
> 
> of dynamiek suggereert...



Ja, mooie aanvulling, ThomasK. Wie uitgaat van _voor zich uitlopen_, zal gaan zoeken op _uitlopen_ en dus niet de juiste betekenis vinden. Wie de spelling _voor zich uit lopen_ hanteert en dus gedwongen wordt te zoeken op _voor ... uit, vooruit _of _lopen_, zal eerder vinden wat hij zoekt. Ongelukkigerwijs bestaat er ook nog een werkwoord _vooruitlopen,_ dat meerdere betekenissen in zich bergt. Sommige woordenboeken zullen _voor iemand uit lopen_ willen plaatsen onder dat werkwoord _vooruitlopen_. Ook al gaan ze hiermee in tegen de werkwijze van de ANS, ook dan geldt voor de argeloze taalgebruiker dat je verder komt als je begint met _vooruit_ dan als je begint met _uitlopen_.

Het overzichtje hieronder laat zien dat niet zozeer de Nederlandse spelling schandelijk lastig is, maar dat de Nederlandse taal zelf schandelijk lastig kan zijn:

Ik zag de mensen voor mij uitlopen = De mensen voor mij zag ik uitlopen = De mensen voor mij zag ik langer over iets doen dan voorzien.
Ik zag de mensen voor mij uitlopen = De mensen voor mij zag ik uitlopen (op de anderen) = De mensen voor mij zag ik sneller gaan (dan de anderen).
Ik zag de mensen voor mij uitlopen = De mensen voor mij zag ik uitlopen = De mensen voor mij zag ik langzamer lopen (om af te bouwen na een oefening of wedstrijd).
Ik zag de mensen voor mij uitlopen = Ik zag dat de mensen ter ere van mij massaal tevoorschijn kwamen.
Ik zag de mensen voor mij uit lopen (of: Ik zag de mensen voor mij uitlopen) = Ik zag dat voor mij de mensen liepen (in dezelfde richting als ik).
Ik zag de mensen vooruitlopen = Ik zag dat de mensen naar voren liepen (en dus niet achteruit).*
Ik zag de mensen vooruitlopen = Ik zag dat de mensen anticipeerden op de zaken.
Ik zag de mensen vooruitlopen = Ik zag dat de mensen alvast vertrokken (dus eerder dan de anderen).

*Sommige woordenboeken zullen in deze betekenis voor _vooruit lopen_ kiezen.


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht even: kan je ook niet zeggen dat het Nederlands net een ontzettende rijkdom aan schakeringen kent, en dat je gewoon daarvoor een prijs betaalt. Subtiliteit is een medaille met twee kanten: grote rijkdom die je moet kunnen hanteren... Niet ? [Engels biedt ook zo'n grote rijkdom aan nuances, maar als je wil beheersen, dan...]


----------

